
First US Exascale Supercomputer Now on Track for 2021 - jonbaer
https://www.top500.org/news/first-us-exascale-supercomputer-now-on-track-for-2021/
======
arcanus
But who will build it? The article hints that Intel (KNL) and Nvidia(+IBM) are
_not_ the front runners.

